# Screw it, what have I got to lose, except my dignity :)



## Viper_SA (13/9/17)

Any of the ladies on here that wants to grab a coffee this weekend. In the Jhb or Vaal area. Drop me a PM if anyone is up for a "date"

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Cespian (14/9/17)

@Christos , he specifically said "ladies"... delete that drafted PM, give @Stosta his chance. 

Wishing you success in your endeavour @Viper_SA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (14/9/17)

Cespian said:


> @Christos , he specifically said "ladies"... delete that drafted PM, give @Stosta his chance.
> 
> Wishing you success in your endeavour @Viper_SA


If I wasn't married I would take @Viper_SA on a blurry weekend of forgotten adventures!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/9/17)

Well it was worth a shot I guess.


----------



## NickT (14/9/17)

Viper_SA said:


> Well it was worth a shot I guess.



There's the Vape Meet at Old Vaal. Sure you could bust some moves there.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaal-vape-meet-admin-approved.t41644/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

